# Cutting wood and raised levels



## Criochan (Jun 21, 2013)

At the moment I'm off medication but monitoring myself twice daily under GP's orders.

So it seemed a good idea to go and cut three trailer-loads of wood and stack it; after all, exercise is good for you, laziness is not, as the Wombles used to say.

Much to my surprise, my BG went UP to 17.2 , from this morning's 11.0.

I know that moderate exercise lowers BG, so this came as a surprise. The answer appears to be that hard exercise demands glucose, which the body obediently supplies, but if the BG level is relatively high to start with and my insulin level is low it doesn't cancel the effect of the raised BG - and the levels rise and rise. It seems, then, to form some sort of viciosus circle and just gets higher and higher.

Honestly, it's enough to make you spit.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2013)

Yup, that's the case I'm afraid! It is not recommend to do any exercise if levels get above 17 as there may be insufficient insulin to help lower the levels.


----------



## Criochan (Jun 21, 2013)

*However!*

However!  The latest (?) idea seems to be that moderate exercise, ambling, for instance, is OK to lower BG.  

We do a lot of hill-walking (see Simonkit's post) but I'm a T2 so I can't help him ... with me it's great; levels stabilise.


----------

